# Fuente aturdidor para matadero de  Pollos



## Ozs23 (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola a todos,,mi nombre es Oscar ,, necesito saber como hacer una fuente con las siguientes caracteristicas,,35 voltios de Corriente alterna,, .12 mA,, en una frecuencia de 350 Hz,,yo he investigado en esta pagina con los variadores de frecuencia pero no se si se pueda para lo que lo necesito,, esas caracteristicas se deben a que se debe aturdir el pollo y no electrocutarlo, para que sea una matanza mas humanitaria sin dolor,,,si alguin me puede ayudar se los agradeceria muchisssiiiimo,,,


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2010)

Con un oscilador, una pequeña etapa de potencia y un transformador puedes conseguir lo que necesitas.

Me intriga el valor de frecuencia que empleas, ¿ De donde sale ese dato ?


----------



## eserock (Ene 14, 2010)

Entiendo que quieres solo aturdir, pero creo que hay algunos detalles  aue faltan si es corriente alterna a 350 Hz, esos  35 volts son RMS o Vpp ya que si son Vpp  con ese nivel no daras ningun tipo de aturdimiento, En humanos las frecuencias para generar efectos  analgesicos o sedativos van por debajo de los 120 Hz y se aplican  tensiones  de unos 120 Vpp.


----------



## Ozs23 (Ene 15, 2010)

Gracias por sus respuestas, ya que me alegra que aca si encuentro personas serias , y dispuestas a ayudar,,,(Fogonazo y eserock) ,,,miren creo que si es RMS,,no soy muy esperto en la materia por eso estoy aca buscando ayuda,, la frecuencia la he tomado de las caracteristicas de otros aturdidores,,, lo que se busca es aturdir el ave ( pollo ) osea probocarle un desmayo y taquicardia al mismo tiempo ,, para que el desangre sea mas rapido y el ave no se da cuenta que es sacrificada ,,y por consiguiente la carne es de primerisima calidad ya  que no se genero ningun estres en el ave ,,por eso es esa  frecuencia tan alta,,he pensado tomar como principio un variador de frecuencia para motores de AC,,claro modificando el voltaje y amperaje,,,y asi obtener la frecuecia,, si saben algo mejor se los agradesco o si estoy equibocado por favor diganmelo o si hay otra forma,, GRACIAS de NUEVO AMIGOSSSS


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2010)

Generar esos valores de tensión y frecuencia no es difícil, y no hace falta el variador de frecuencia que sería un gasto inútil.
Habría que profundizar un poco sobre la forma de onda.
Si con una señal cuadrada generada por un LM555 alcanza o hace falta algo más elaborado.
Si este fuera el caso, con el mencionado integrado y un par de transistores de potencia en configuración "B" y tal vez un transformador elevador de tensión se podría lograr el "Aturdidor".


Edit:
Aquí se comenta algo:
http://www.engormix.com/ideas_mejorar_productividad_plantas_s_articulos_547_AVG.htm
http://www.grandin.com/spanish/aturdir.pollos.html


----------



## eserock (Ene 15, 2010)

Muy buenos los links fogonazo, considerando lo señalado en esos articulos requeriririas de un oscilador como bien dice fogonazo, y una etapa de amplificacion que bien podria ser con un FET (IRF640 por ejemplo) que trabaja muy bien con cargas inductivas, que podrias alimentar con una fuente de 24 Volts  de cd, y un transformador elevador digamos de 1:1.5 es decir que por cada vol en la entrada existan 1.5 a la salida, que es lo que conectaras  al grillete con el que sujetan al pollo y el otro a la cabeza segun entiendo en el doc del link.


----------



## panama1974 (Ene 16, 2010)

Los mataderos de pollos que en visto tienen una camara de vacio y en una banda corredisa entran los pollos y los dejan sin oxigeno y listo , salu2.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 17, 2010)

eso me parece mas ..... ......... .....menos cruel (iba a poner "humano" pero ya dudo acerca de su buen significado).

si analizamso entre que seria mas conveniente, (dejo de lado la moral, la cual no vale nada a la hora de comer ) , que seria mas conveniente, para poder matar al pollo feliz, sin que se estrese asi es matado facil sin problemas y queda su carne feliz la cual ira a la cajita feliz.

*creo que el tema de meterlo de golpe en el agua fria de un sopeton + luego darle un schock electrico para luego colgarlo de las patas NO es algo desestresante.*
sin embargo "un simple sueño" es mas amable para lograr el objetivo deseado, por eso el tema de regular la atmosfera para que se duerma me parece muy piola, no asfixiarlo, pero si que se duerma.
asi se lograran los objetivos facilmente:
manipularlo.
y matarlo feliz.

con electricidad nunca escuche que se logre un nivel de inconsciencia que no sea violento.

un metodo que se me ocurre, quizas se vea "cruel" pero quizas no lo sea es el siguiente, les explico el metodo y el motivo:
viene el poyo caminando y entra en un lugar donde (parado) una cuchilla rapidamente le corta la cabeza en su totalidad y un segundo despues se enganchan las patas y se da vuelta.
de este modo creo yo la decapitarlo rapidamente se desconecta su cerebro de el cuerpo, no hay posibilidad de transmision de estress (creo yo) ni de nada mas, muerte rapida sin sufrir (?) se lo da vuelta para el desangrado, por lo que se le sigue funcionando el cuerpo un rato.

ahora, pues bien, si la idea es asi y todo freir un poco a los poyos antes de degollarlos.
te pasare la respuesta la cual es muy pero muy sencilla:
probar.
experimentar.
simplemente eso.
en cualquier campo de concent.digo: gallinero se tienen miles de gallinas, asi que experimentar en la linea de produccion no le veo problemas.
variar la tension (con lo cual se varia la corriente) hasta obtener lso valores adecuados , seguro seran dentro de un cierto rango.
si es menor el bicho quedara pataleando o medio con convulsiones.
si te pasas de la raya ya sale medio cocido.


en fin , como decia mengele: 
hay que probar.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> .....con electricidad nunca escuche que se logre un nivel de inconsciencia que no sea violento......


Yo pensaba lo mismo, pero leyendo algo sobre el tema llegue a la conclusión de que es así.
Incluso se trata de voltajes relativamente bajos, y lo que más me llamo la atención es el empleo de unas frecuencias especificas.


----------



## eserock (Ene 17, 2010)

En alguna pagina que no ubico encontre que incluso a determinadas frecuencias se podia  dismuir la cantidad de bacterias que se generan en el pollo despues de muerto, si eso de las frecyuencias es bastante complejo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2010)

eserock dijo:


> En alguna pagina que no ubico encontre que incluso a determinadas frecuencias se podia  dismuir la cantidad de bacterias que se generan en el pollo despues de muerto, si eso de las frecuencias es bastante complejo


Y agrego "Interesante", si tuviera tiempo disponible me gustaría conocer más sobre el tema.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 17, 2010)

si asi es fogonazo se podria pensar en usar la electricidad como "anestesico " o calmante.

puede ser ????
lo que leiste te hacia pensar en eso???

igual es un tema , un poco urticante, ahora yo lo estoy pensando para humanos, pero el problema es que NO CONFINO EN LO QUE LEO EN LA WEB y los seres vivos no son como los leds:
no da para ponerse a experimentar, es algo peligroso.

igual si alguin sabe algo , ponganlo , es interesante ese aspecto.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> si asi es fogonazo se podria pensar en usar la electricidad como "anestesico " o calmante......


Por eso aclaré "Conocer" y NO investigar, es un tema un tanto urticante.

Mi imagino que la experiencia adquirida en adormilar un pollo para faenar se podría aplicar a calmar alguna dolencia de otro tipo de "Bipedos".


----------



## asherar (Ene 17, 2010)

Lo de las frecuencias es así: mientras se reproducen, las bacterias  escuchan radio. 
Si le generás interferencia se entretienen tratando de sintonizar y ya se reproducen menos. 

No, es broma !

Yo conozco unos investigadores de la Univ. Nacional de Tucumán (Argentina) que miden cantidad de bacterias midiendo la impedancia de una muestra líquida en todo un rango de frecuencias. (La técnica se llama "espectroscopía de impedancia" o "espectroscopía dieléctrica".)
No sabía que la cantidad de bacterias también se podía controlar. 

De la electroanalgesia ya se ha hablado algo en el foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuitos-electromedicina-13673/#post81599
  específicamente yo pregunté sobre las frecuencias _AQUÍ
_ 
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2010)

Si alguien nota que falta el comentario que hizo en este post es que fue removido.

Los pollos en definitiva van a ser sacrificados de una forma o de otra ya que para eso fueron criados.
La idea es efectuar esto de la manera más *"Indolora e Incruenta"* posible, lo cual tiene 2 aspectos, evitar el sufrimiento del animal y mejorar la productividad de la granja.

Si entendiste esto y quieres agregar algo "Constructivo" Bienvenido.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 17, 2010)

Aunque a un pollo le corte la cabeza instantaneamente su cuerpo puede tener espasmos durante minutos y desencajarse las patas perdiendo valor.

La tension de 36V que nos indicas intuyo que es por un tema de seguridad del matarife.

Supongo que:

1.-Un transformador pasa de la tension de la red (220-127V) a una tension constante de de 36V

El trafo es de 24V, porque 24*raiz(2)=33.941125496954V aprox los 36V

2.-Un trozeador de 360Hz genera una tension pulsante, con un 555 y un mosfet

3.-Con un cable se conecta a la pinza donde en su interior hay un transformador de alta tension, podrias utilizar uno de 6V y utilizar la salida de 220V o bobinar alguno.

Ahora es necesario conocer la corriente que se necesita para parar el corazon de un ave, googlea un poco

3.-Moja un pollo y con un tester toma la resistencia utilizando la pinza matarife

4.-Aplica ohm
Vminima=Resistenciapollo*Icorriente minima

Con este calculo puedes conocer la tension minima para matar al pobre pollo.


Es necesario mojar al pollo para garantizar un buen contacto, podria fallar y necesitariamos varios intentos.


Lo que debe quedar claro es que necesitas una tension elevada de mas de 48V, suficiente elevada para que circule una corriente de 20mA para el hombre.
Recuerda ohm 
I= V/R en tu caso I=Vtrafo/Rpollo

Menudos asuntos se hablan en este foro....


Un saludo


----------



## Ozs23 (Ene 17, 2010)

Gracias a todos por el interes mostrado en el asunto, ya que no esta facil sacar dicha frecuencia tan especifica que es de 350 a 600 hz,,en un voltaje 35v ac,, y una corriente  muy baja de .12mA,, bueno espero que entre tantas cabezas pensantes lleguemos a una solucion que de verdad se los agradesco,,,aclaro que los pollos se les hace un pequeño corte en el cuello una vez aturdidos, no se decapitan,, hasta que esten totalmenta desangrados se termina el proceso,,con esta forma de desangre van quedando dormidos hasta morir,, igual pasa con un humano cuando se desangra,,,simplemente entra en un estado de inconciencia hasta que muere igual el pollo,,el pollo no se mete de chapuson y listo en el agua,, sino que tiene su rato de estar colgado hay sin saber que pasa,, cuando llagan al aturdidor ya bienen mas bien relajados de estar hay,, cabeza abajo, prebiamente ya vienen con la cabeza mojada,,,,donde se aplica el aturdidor,,,espero darme a entender mas o menos como es el proceso ,y como siempre digo que bueno es estar en este foro con gente seria  gracias de nuevo,,,,,,,


----------



## y_andres (Abr 13, 2010)

Como podria utiliza un inversos de frecuencia para este fin de aturdir los pollos??


----------



## mlanzi (Ago 26, 2010)

Hola a todos, yo trabajé en el mantenimiento electricode  un frigorífico aviar y la función del aturdidor más que humana es para hacer que el pollo entre quieto por las guías de la cuchilla que lo deguella y lo de la frecuencia es un parámetro crítico, ya que de esta depende el tiempo en que el pollo vuelve a reaccionar (ya degoyado) para desangrarse en su totalidad, así la carne no retiene sangre (exigencias sanitarias), caso contrario si se muere antes de ser degoyado, quedaría con sange en su interior.
No recuerdo los valores exactos, pero los puedo conseguir y los publico
Saludos


----------



## wirelesssayula (Abr 26, 2011)

buen dia,

disculpe, finalmente pudo construir el aturdidor??? lo que pasa es que necesito construir uno y esta pensando en que quizas una fuente conmutada pueda servir debido a su principio de operacion

gracias


----------

